# 29.5 Outlaw tire pressure on a SxS



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Just mounted up my 29.5 skinny outlaws on my Rzr and aired them up to 10 psi. Is this pretty safe? The rims are 12x7. I know on the sidewall they state 5 psi and that bead locks are recommended. I know a lot of guys with sxs's run the 29.5s with no beadlocks so i'm just wondering what kind of pressure you guys are running, or suggest that i run. I don't do any crazy high speed trail riding, but i just want to make sure i'm not hurting the tire by running too much pressure. I'm also wanting to have enough pressure to where i'm not constantly popping beads. Thanks


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Well i had the pressure at 10-11psi, and the ride was so bad that i couldnt take it. I took them back down to 6 psi front 7 rear and i'm going to see how that does, it rides better.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive ridden on 30psi before but not with the load a SxS puts on the tire.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been up to 26psi in one of my old sets laws....never hurt them. But they will definitely beat the crap outta ya. I run 7psi front and 5psi rear on my 31 Laws...


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm going to hang around 6-7psi and see how it does. I don't want to go much lower because i'd like to keep the beads seated. I don't want to buy beadlocks right now either.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i have 6.5psi in the rear and 7psi in the front


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont think I ever ran much more than 5-7 in my 29.5's on the brute... different than a SxS I know but.... My goal is to always get as flat of a profile out of the tire as possible, maybe just a HAIR high in the middle, with just the right amount of air. The flatter the profile the more traction she's gonna get :rockn: not to mention offer a much better ride.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I got 3 or 4 in my 30 backs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

On both our Crew and the standard XP I run 8 on the rear and 6 to 8 on the front. Never had any problem with them coming off the bead or anything.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I run 4 in my 28 backs, about 2 when I'm racing... Never had a bead break loose until this past weekend at ecmn, I hit a rut very hard trail riding and the right front broke loose, easy fix though.. LOL


----------

